# Trane XE90 LED Troubleshooting Codes



## furmanator

Have a Trane XE90 and it's blowing air but the Igniter will not go on. The boards LED is flashing 4 times. I moved in 2 years ago and replaced the igniter about 2 months ago. The prevous owner did not leave me with the manual with the codes. If anyone out there knows what the codes mean It sure would be apprieciated, it's going to be a two dog night. Only problem is I have a Jack Russell who provides too little heat and a Bullmastiff that pushes me out of bed.


----------



## kok328

Check on the back of the removable panels or ignition control module to see if there is a diagnostics chart.


----------



## furmanator

I did and there was nothing there


----------



## FmrLCpl

furmanator said:


> I did and there was nothing there



4 flashes -- Open High Limit Device

whatever that means.


----------



## kok328

High limit switch is a device to shut down the system in the event of an over-heating condition in the combustion chamber.  There are dozens of types of switches being used.  Some are manually resetable and some are not.  The resetable types will have a small red button in the center of them between the two wires.  Press this button in and try the system again.  If it is not the resetable type then you might get lucky by tapping on it to get it to unstick.  Otherwise you'll have to replace it.  Just be sure to replace it with one of the identical ratin.  The spec print on these is microscopic and will require a pair of young eyes or a magnifying glass to see.


----------



## hoadle

My sister bought the house about year ago, last week she toll me The circulation blower does not turn off &#8211;always running (Trane XE90 gas furnace units in the house)
Although the thermostat is set on 'Off' vs. 'Heat' or 'Cool' and fan ( I mean circulation blower) is on 'Auto', the fan runs constantly. 
The sight glass on the furnace shows a red light is off. 
(Look like gas furnace & air condition unit is working final only problem the circulation blower is run continuous)
I disconnect the Thermostat control of base the circulation blower still running is tell me the Thermostat control not control the circulation blower
I check HPS/PS2 (High Limit SW) & LPS/PS1 (low limit SW) + inducer housing limit SW.  All had continuity (normal close switch)
I check Vaccum switch is no continuity (normal open switch) when I turn on the heater & check vaccum switch is had continuity.
I switch to air condition (unplug blue wire for heater circulation blower) is circulation blower turn on about 30 second & shut off (I hear 2 cliks at relay one begin & 30 second late is turn off the circulation blower.
I can&#8217;t find the Trane XE90 gas furnace manual online but I folow the dirgram at housing door  check all thing above.  Maybe I missing some step from Troubleshoot to check out the circulation blower setup.
Please let me know what wrong my sister gas furnace


----------



## Furnacexr95

Can someone please help: How much doest it cost to replace a Trane XE90 with a Trane XR95, 100,000 BTU same physical size and hook ups?


----------



## Furnacexr95

Can someone please help: How much does it cost to replace a Trane XE90 with a Trane XR95, 100,000 BTU same physical size and hook ups?


----------



## jtplanktin

I just had this.  It was dirty filters.  I replaced them.  Very easy.  My filters are directly above the heating chamber, so it was getting too hot, and tripping the high limit switch (4 blinks is the "Open High Limit Device").  

They're $4 each at Home Depot.  I needed 3 of them.


----------



## thanksagain

kok328 said:


> High limit switch is a device to shut down the system in the event of an over-heating condition in the combustion chamber. There are dozens of types of switches being used. Some are manually resetable and some are not. The resetable types will have a small red button in the center of them between the two wires. Press this button in and try the system again. If it is not the resetable type then you might get lucky by tapping on it to get it to unstick. Otherwise you'll have to replace it. Just be sure to replace it with one of the identical ratin. The spec print on these is microscopic and will require a pair of young eyes or a magnifying glass to see.


 

Would like to reset/replace my high limit switch but not sure where it is, I do see a sensor on the fire box with two wires, is that it? But no reset switch on it.


----------



## joecaption

Trane XE90 Manual Repair Gas Furnace


----------



## paul52446m

thanksagain said:


> Would like to reset/replace my high limit switch but not sure where it is, I do see a sensor on the fire box with two wires, is that it? But no reset switch on it.


 You might have to take some pic. with the doors off the furnace to get help on the limit switch If there is a small switch on the burner, burner box, or inducer these are small limit switches, some times reset able. If you have a down flow furnace with the blower near the top. you would probable find a hi limit switch back in there beside the blower or even screwed to the blower and some furnace have them there that are reset able.
  Paul


----------

